# Mahindra Hydraulic Filters Cross Reference



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

New member from Central OR. Looking for filter cross reference for my Max 22, specifically the hydraulic filter. No Mahindra dealer nearby. Thanks


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Here you go...





Filter Lookup


Lookup NAPA Filters for Consumers, Jobbers, Installers, and Industrial Searches on the official site of NAPA Filters




napafilters.com





It looks like napa only has the engine oil and fuel filter for it. Oil is 3234 fuel filter is 3262


​


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

Ernie Sardina said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ernie. How do you like your Branson tractor.-Vince​


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Love the Bransons, although there are no close by dealers, so if any break downs its on me...
For the money its hard to beat a branson.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TractorErnie said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAPA will not have the cross for the hydro filters.....I run into the same problem with my Kioti.......Try the Fram website they have across that I have had very good luck with......What is the Mahindra part number for this filter and I will see if I can cross if some other places that I know of......


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

TractorErnie said:


> Love the Bransons, although there are no close by dealers, so if any break downs its on me...
> For the money its hard to beat a branson.


Thanks. I am looking at the Branson 20 series. Not sure yet what HP. I like the fact that their engines are simple and direct injection


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> NAPA will not have the cross for the hydro filters.....I run into the same problem with my Kioti.......Try the Fram website they have across that I have had very good luck with......What is the Mahindra part number for this filter and I will see if I can cross if some other places that I know of......


Thanks. Mahindra number is 10382585000. Appreciate your help.


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

What model Branson are you interested in?


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

TractorErnie said:


> What model Branson are you interested in?


3620H or maybe 4820H-Vince


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Both of mine a gear shuttle shift models, they are a little easier on the diesel, plus I farm with them.
You cant go wrong with either hydro or shuttle, the filters are easy to find, but buy the hydraulic filters from a dealer, the aftermarkets dont work.


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

TractorErnie said:


> Both of mine a gear shuttle shift models, they are a little easier on the diesel, plus I farm with them.
> You cant go wrong with either hydro or shuttle, the filters are easy to find, but buy the hydraulic filters from a dealer, the aftermarkets dont work.


Earnie,Would that be true for Mahindra hydraulic filters as well? I found a Napa hydraulic filter that fit my Mahindra 22 Max and now FEL joystick seems to be sticky


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes its true! 
It usually applies to the hydraulic filters on most tractors. However the fuel, air and eng oil you can use aftermarkets (not in all cases)


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

TractorErnie said:


> Yes its true!
> It usually applies to the hydraulic filters on most tractors. However the fuel, air and eng oil you can use aftermarkets (not in all cases)


Thanks Earnie. My Mahindra has 2 hydraulic filters, one is for the HST. I have a Napa filter on that and the HST seems to work ok. I will swap out the Napa hydraulic that seems to cover the FEL. Do you think I should replace the fluid as well?
Thanks for the good info.-Vince


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

No need to replace the fluid if its kinda new, when was the last time it was changed?


----------



## vrybel (8 mo ago)

TractorErnie said:


> No need to replace the fluid if its kinda new, when was the last time it was changed?


I have about 150 hrs on the fluid. The manual says change every 300.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TractorErnie said:


> Both of mine a gear shuttle shift models, they are a little easier on the diesel, plus I farm with them.
> You cant go wrong with either hydro or shuttle, the filters are easy to find, but buy the hydraulic filters from a dealer, the aftermarkets dont work.



BS....The after market ( Non OEM brand) do work........I have ran other then the manufacture brand filters on my equipment for years and never had a problem.....As long as you make sure that they meet or exceed, which they usually do exceed the OEM filter you are fine.........


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

After market (hydraulic) filters for Branson and most Mahindra tractors do not work, I dont know about Kiotis, as I have never never owned one.

I see that Napa does not carry the hyd filter for the Kioti CK35, so why take a gamble on an unknown filter and possibly brake your tractor.

Here's the Fram filter page, they don't have it for the Max22 Mahindra 

Competitor Parts Search Results | FRAM








​


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TractorErnie said:


> After market (hydraulic) filters for Branson and most Mahindra tractors do not work, I dont know about Kiotis, as I have never never owned one.
> 
> I see that Napa does not carry the hyd filter for the Kioti CK35, so why take a gamble on an unknown filter and possibly brake your tractor.
> 
> ...



If you take the time and look up the specs on the filter you are going to use before you use it then you are not taking any type of gamble.....Not all brands/models of compact and subcompact tractors have other then OEM crosses for filters......


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, but we are talking about a Mahindra Max22. The tractor manufacturers like to make money off their filters and parts, which is natural.


----------

